# Paph. philippinense var. palawanense



## eOrchids (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## JeanLux (Apr 20, 2009)

very nice !!! Jean


----------



## Kyle (Apr 20, 2009)

Is this the miniture form? If so, could we get a whole plant shot?

Kyle


----------



## Wendy (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful! A nice little plant. I got a piece of John M's plant (thanks John!) last year and am awaiting flowers....hopefully this year but more likely next spring.


----------



## Elena (Apr 20, 2009)

Cool, something different!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 20, 2009)

It definitely has an extreme look for a phili. Interesting


----------



## Leo Schordje (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 20, 2009)

Gorgeous, Eric.


----------



## CodPaph (Apr 20, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## Jorch (Apr 20, 2009)

Nice flowers!

I got a var. palawanense from Sam @ Orchid Inn, and it's a HUGE plant! I emailed Sam, and he said that originally it was a smaller size plant but it just took off and grew into a monster! Besides the supposedly smaller leaf span, what other characteristics set this variety apart from the other philippinense varieties?


----------



## smartie2000 (Apr 20, 2009)

Beautiful dainty flowers. I like the lighter colours


----------



## bench72 (Apr 21, 2009)

lovely flowers and i like the outstretched petals.


----------



## Paul (Apr 21, 2009)

Very lovely flowers!!



Jorch said:


> Nice flowers!
> 
> I got a var. palawanense from Sam @ Orchid Inn, and it's a HUGE plant! I emailed Sam, and he said that originally it was a smaller size plant but it just took off and grew into a monster! Besides the supposedly smaller leaf span, what other characteristics set this variety apart from the other philippinense varieties?



I bought it one (supposed to be a selfing of var. palawanense) here in France. It was a 1 mature BS plant (50cm or more) but now it's even smaller (25-30cm) with many, many growths (15-20) but no bloom yet 
The seller told me the same thing than you, he bought a small plant but the plant becomes bigger and bigger each year (but not the flowers)


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 21, 2009)

:clap: :drool: I'll take one! :clap: Interesting about the plant sizes.


SlipperKing said:


> It definitely has an extreme look for a phili. Interesting


 What makes it extreme?


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 23, 2009)

Hey all,
Been busy during the week. Should have a more pics and numbers this weekend.


----------



## biothanasis (Apr 23, 2009)

Amazing colours and great shape!!!


----------



## eOrchids (Apr 26, 2009)

The leafspan is about 20"


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 27, 2009)

Compare Eric's to Rick's. You can see two extremes in the philie complex.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2009)

I'll take one of each.


----------



## eOrchids (May 8, 2009)




----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2009)

Eric, how big is that pot?


----------



## eOrchids (May 10, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Eric, how big is that pot?



5" square pot.


----------

